# putting three embryos back



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi there

I have a follow-up appointment at ARGC in a couple of weeks following my BFN. They recommend waiting two natural cycles before doing another IVF cycle. If I do that and my FSH isn't too high, I should be able to start another IVF in June.

But I'm 40 in July. Just wondering whether it would be worth waiting another month so that I can have 3 embryos put back. Does anyone know if this increases your chances? I assume it must do. Also, legally can I have 3 put back before I'm 40 in this country or do I have to be over 40?

Any advice really appreciated. I'm still really down after my BFN last week and feel depressed that I might not be able to have a family. So anything that might increase my chances would really cheer me up right now! 

thanks, Elena x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Elena,

Firstly I wanted to say sorry for your BFN    

I'd be tempted to wait if I were you, after all it's only a month and if you are happy to put 3 embies back at some point why not make it your next attempt.   If things work out this time and I have the choice I'm thinking I might ask for 3 to be put back. I didn't opt for 3 last time as I thought of all the complications involved if they all took. With 1 lot of IVF down I now know the chances of all taking is remote at my age so I'm just going to go for it. In some countries they put up to 5 back in those of us over 40 - so suddenly 3 doesn't sound so many  

Good luck,

CG xxx


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Elena

Personally, I would wait for the three.  As CG said the chances of them all taking at 40 and over are pretty slim.  If you have two put back and that fails, you'll kick yourself for not waiting that extra month and going for the third.  A month is such a short time to wait - it'll fly past and you'll know in your heart that you have given it your best shot.

I went abroad and one of the reasons for doing so, was that they put up to five.  I was 42 and using donor eggs.  The clinic recommended three as I had no problems and it was my first ever IVF but I mananged to barter them up to four as we really wanted twins.  I was very lucky to get my wish and I'm happy to sat that I'm now pregnant 29 weeks pregnant with twins.  I don't regret pushing the clinic to put back four embies.

Take care


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your advice. I've got a follow-up consultation this week and will ask to wait an extra month till I'm 40, unless the consultant really advises against that. 

Hope it works for me next time! 

Ex


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Elena,

Just wanted to wish you  for your follow-up consultation and next tx. Hope both go well.

CG xxx


----------

